# Minimum PAR values



## Jake101 (14 Nov 2014)

Hi,

What are the lowest PAR values in which you have successfully grown common low light species in a low tech tank (no co2 or liquid carbon added)?

By common species I mean cryptocoryne and anubias species, for example.


----------



## Andy D (14 Nov 2014)

No idea about the PAR as I don't have a meter but I have Anubias that have done well in very low light.


----------



## John Amess (14 Nov 2014)

again no idea about Par values but i grew java fern, anubia, Sagittaria platyphylla, also had success with combomba, wysteria and some other easy stem plants under 18watt light with no co2, no liquid carbon, just using JBL Ferropol fertilizer.


----------



## BigTom (14 Nov 2014)

I've got anubias, crypts, java fern, mosses, lilleaopsis, hairgrass and various other bits and pieces growing (very slowly!) in tanks with no lighting at all except for ambient room light. The classic low tech stuff really doesn't seem to need much.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcel G (15 Nov 2014)

Here's some useful info I have gathered from different sources:
www.prirodni-akvarium.cz/index.php?id=naroky
I would say that the exact numbers may differ a lot among each species, but I guess that for most low-light plants values around 5-10 µmol PAR could be bearable from the long term view.


----------



## sanj (15 Nov 2014)

I have Anubias growing in tanks with only 8 par measured. They do not need much.


----------



## Jake101 (16 Nov 2014)

BigTom said:


> I've got anubias, crypts, java fern, mosses, lilleaopsis, hairgrass and various other bits and pieces growing (very slowly!) in tanks with no lighting at all except for ambient room light.



This is pretty cool stuff. Reminds me of my first "aquarium" 25 years ago. Glass jar, water, gravel and few plants.


----------



## candymancan (3 Dec 2014)

Lol honestly par doesn't matter when it comes to really low light plants.....   I have grow anubias, water sprite, altenthera reneki, java fern and even green combamba using crappy white low power LEDS that came with the 3 and 10g fish tanks I bought...  The 10g bowfront mine looks like this... and this light is very low... in fact im thinking of putting a Small T8 over it to make it brighter so I can actually see my fish lol...  Looks bright on camera but it isn't very bright in person.. this is using a cheapo stock LED light..  The PAR who knows but I know its probably not even above 5


----------

